# Flushed Cooling System Now Trouble



## RP300zx (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello All,


Ok so I have surfed the forums and I am very experienced but I still want to run this by you guys. I have a 2001 Altima with the KA24 motor. 79,000 miles. I just got it not to long ago so this weekend I flushed the cooling system, changed the temperature sensor and sending unit, changed thermostat, installed a flush kit on the heater hose to connect my garden hose, and a new radiator cap. Flushed the system with a 70/30 mix and used distilled water. So I started it up, the temp gauge went a bit hotter than normal, not to hot, and i shut it down, opened up the radiator and all the air had surged out so a huge ammount of steam bled off. I put more mix in and started it up again, and ran it for another minute or two and then shut it down and let some steam out and put in more fluid, this time it didn't even go above the regular operating temp. So all is well, that night I checked the radiator fluid and it was all leveled out normal. 

So this morning, wife starts the car car and immiediatly turns onto the road and it starts popping and hesitating a little bit, once the engine was warm, it ran fine. I haven't been home yet to check other things such as white exhaust, etc. etc. 


Any Idea's Guys????? I'm really scared that its a head gasket but I have done this many times and never had a problem.:idhitit::givebeer:


----------



## RP300zx (Nov 3, 2008)

She also said it made a thump thump thump sound when it was cold?????? Please help!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

RP300zx said:


> She also said it made a thump thump thump sound when it was cold?????? Please help!


I don't really have any solutions for you but I would double-check whatever you did and make sure that everything was put back properly and it's possible that you knocked something loose while doing the rad stuff. Just double-check everything and if it turns out all good, then start looking elsewhere. Hopefully it's not the HG!!


----------



## RP300zx (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow, I did everything fine, the car runs great. The wife was driving on a flat tire! This.... is why your average female should not work on cars. I said your average, because they do have ladies out there that are car genious!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

RP300zx said:


> Wow, I did everything fine, the car runs great. The wife was driving on a flat tire! This.... is why your average female should not work on cars. I said your average, because they do have ladies out there that are car genious!


You wife might not like you calling her "average"!!!

Just give her a reasonable explanation like "you hooked up the heater hose to the tire valve by mistake and some hot coolant got into the tire and evaporated all the air" - I'm sure she'll understand...... as long as you make it to be your fault. :loser:


----------

